# C’est la Vie qu’il régénère



## Manuel xx

Una buona domenica sera a tutti!

Mi è appena sorto un dubbio su questa frase:

"Ouvrant toute grande la porte derrière laquelle était reléguée l’intuition, c’est la Vie qu’il régénère! "

Quella parte della frase avrebbe lo stesso significato se fosse "c'est la Vie à se régénérer", vero?

In pratica, traducendo sarebbe: "Spalancando la porta dietro cui hanno relegato l'intuizione si rigenera la Vita", giusto?

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Sarebbe forse preferibile avere la frase precedente, ma non vedo come si potrebbe interpretare questa in un altro modo di "spalancando la porta dietro cui era relegata l'intuizione (forse: hanno relegato, ma sono dubbitoso), lui regenera proprio la Vita". Qui, "il" designa necessariamente una persona.


----------



## Manuel xx

Esatto, Matou. Quel "il" è riferito a Bergson ed avevo tradotto bene, purtroppo la rilettura del testo mi ha fatto sorgere questo stupido dubbio.

Comunque il periodo completo è così:
"Justement, sur le sujet qui nous occupe, cette phrase de Frédéric Dard résume, dans la simplicité, l'orientation générale de la pensée de Bergson. Celui-ci, alors que vient de s'achever un XIX siècle dominé par la pensée matérialiste scientifique, ébranle les systèmes philosophiques enlisés dans les édifices labyrinthiques de la raison souveraine.
Ouvrant toute grande la porte derrière laquelle était réléguée l'intuition, c'est la Vie qu'il régénère!"


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che è l'ora di fermarti per oggi... Buona notte!


----------



## Aithria

Buon giorno a tutti …
ma una non può assentarsi per un fine settimana che tutti si rifanno il look ..  ho dovuto prendere provvedimenti in merito anche io! 
Manuelino … Dard e Bergson? Ma che caspita stai traducendo? _L’histoire de la philosophie française selon Berurier ?????_

Cmq .. posto che, a mio modesto parere, il soggetto (_il_) è ovviamente H.L. Bergson ..

*Nello spalancare *(lett. _spalacando_) *la porta dietro a cui era relegata l’intuizione, è la vita che egli rigenera*!

E’ solo un periodo costruito sulle dislocazioni a sn (cioè lo spostamento alla testa del periodo degli elementi del messaggio su cui si vuole porre l’enfasi o spostare l’attenzione del lettore).

Frase di partenza:
_Il_ (Bergson) _régénère la Vie_ (principale ), _ouvrant toute grande la porte derrière laquelle était reléguée l'intuition _(sub. modale)

Anticipando la subordinata, si pone l’enfasi sul mezzo/modo con cui viene realizzato quanto espresso nella principale.

_Ouvrant toute grande la porte derrière laquelle était reléguée l'intuition, il_ (Sbj) _régénère _(vb)_ la Vie _(COD).

Dopo di che, per dare enfasi all’oggetto su cui si riflette l’azione rigenerativa più che all’azione rigenerativa in sé, viene anticipato il COD (che diviene soggetto di una frase con predicato nominale) e la frase principale è di conseguenza trasformata in una relativa.

_Ouvrant toute grande la porte derrière laquelle était reléguée l'intuition, c'est la Vie_ _qu'il régénère_

Spero questa pappardella possa esserti stata di aiuto.

Buon studio … e , come ha scritto Matou, a una certa ora smetti … non serve a nulla far le notti …
Ciao


----------



## Manuel xx

Grazie Matou e grazie Aithria che, come sempre, sei stata precisissima e piena di contenuti (il che mi porta a pensare che tu faccia l'insegnante... ho indovinato?)

La frase quando l'avevo tradotta mi era chiarissima, purtroppo nel rileggerla mi è sorto questo inutile dubbio.

Già, studiare ad un'ora tarda non aiuta (però neppure in pieno giorno con 40 gradi ;P)

Buona giornata a tutti!


----------

